# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Que efeito tem a subida do Ph sobre o Amoniaco

## João Magano

Outras questões:

----------


## João Magano

Parece esta questão ou não foi entendida ou não está suficientemente clara para alguns.

A amónia quando em contacto com a agua com PH alcalino (superior a 7) dá lugar a formação de Hidróxido de Amónio, enquanto que com PH acido (inferior a 7) dá origem a amoníaco. O Amoníaco é bastante menos toxico para os peixes do que o Hidróxido de Amónio.

Assim sendo, quanto mais baixo for o ph da agua (mais acida), menos tóxico se torna a Amónia. A toxidade da amónia também varia com a temperatura, quanto mais alta a temperatura mais tóxica a Amónia se torna. 

Por exemplo em agua a 25ºC, enquanto que com PH a 8.5, um valor total de amónia (Hidróxido de Amónio + Amoníaco) de 0,1 já é perigoso para os peixes, em agua com um PH a 6.5, o mesmo grau de toxidade só é atingido com valores de Amónia de 11,1. Se agua estiver a 20ºC, os valores já são, respectivamente 0,2 e 15,4.

Por esta razão o teste de Amónia é considerado um teste básico nos salgados, enquanto que para quem lida com Discus já não é tão imprescindível.

----------


## Igor Neto

Concordo ctg em relacao aos discus nao é bem assim se bem k o ph de 6 5 a a amonia ta em amoniaco mas dps transforma-se em nitritos e estes sao mais toxico portanto é bom nao generalizar  :Wink:

----------


## João Magano

Para testar a quantidade de Nitritos presentes na agua costumamos usar um teste de Nitritos...

----------


## Igor Neto

Sim e.... ok nao percebeste nada do que disse.

----------


## João Magano

É muito possivél, Igor, que não tenha percebido o que escreveste. 

O que eu queria dizer com 


> Para testar a quantidade de Nitritos presentes na agua costumamos usar um teste de Nitritos...


é que tinha escrito que o *teste de Amonia* não é tão importante para quem lida com aguas mais acidas, estava-ma a referir a Amonia e não a Nitritos e Nitratos.
Que a Amonia não ser tão toxica neste tipo de agua, não implica que não haja o ciclo do azoto, e que não nos tenhamos que preocupar com os Nitritos e Nitratos é inteiramente verdade, mas não é isso que está em causa, o tema é PH versus toxidade da Amónia e não de outros compostos "Azoticos".

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Bem pessoal, na realidade amônia, amônio  e amoniaco são descritos (em fómula) desta maneira respectivamente: NH3, NH4+ e NH4OH.
Em contacto com a água, a amônia e o íon amônio eles se "hidrolizam" formando o mesmo NH4OH.
O facto de a água estar levemente ácido simplesmente retarda a formação deste composto químico, mais há a formação do composto sim e como já foi explicado pelo nosso companheiro João Magano.

----------


## Igor Neto

Concordo contigo mas ca em portugal a nomeclutara quimica é diferente
nao temos amonio, alias o nh4 OH nao estou a ver muito a formula de estrutura porque o azoto liga com 3 no formula nh4+ que demonimamos amonia se ligar o oh diminui o ph da agua pk o nh4 oh é estavel e parece que é um precipitado. Mas onde ligara o OH nao conheço isso como sendo amoniaco pelo menos na nossa nomeclutura mas concordo com o resto.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Olá Igor, veja este site ao qual é de uma industria de papel.

http://www.brazmo.com.br/html/detail...%C3O&cat=Papel

----------


## Igor Neto

Eu concordo mas nao percebo a estrutura de ligacao pk em portugal eu acho que nos temos o amoniaco em solucao com a esturura (nhH3.H2o) e nao colocamos na forma redutivel é como lhe digo outra nomeculatura.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Oi Igor, na realidade este composto mantem um equilíbrio químico que acontece desta forma:

NH3 + H2O  ------> NH4OH (NH4+  +  OH-)

A amônia (NH3) sofre o que químicamente chamamos de hidrólise na presença de água formando o Hidróxido de Amônio (NH4OH).

----------


## Igor Neto

mas isso é sal ou aquoso? é que nao gemetria da molecula onde entra o oh na parte superior os electros nao liganteS?

----------


## Santos Dias

Quem sabe,um talvez sejamos todos Quimicos .... :Pracima:  :SbSourire:

----------

